# GTR FIA GT Racing Game Windows 7



## Tece (22. November 2009)

Hallo,
 erstmal vorweg hübsches forum finde hier oft gute tipps und ratschläge..
 aber zu diesen thema leider noch nicht..

 und zwar ich hab windows 7 ultimate 32bit und möchte gerne GTR FIA GT Racing Game  das spiel ist ja net mehr so aktuell .. kann man es trotzdem mit win 7 zocken bei mir hängts immer wieder bei diesen kopierschut und das ich neusttarten soll...
 Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2009)

Tece schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal vorweg hübsches forum finde hier oft gute tipps und ratschläge..
> aber zu diesen thema leider noch nicht..
> 
> ...


 sind denn alle treiber aktuell? board, graifdk usw.? windows aktualisiert? du konntest es aber installieren, doer? vlt. starte das spiel dabb mal als administrator, also geh mal in den ordner, wo das soiel ist, und dann die start-datei des spiels rechtsklicken "als admin öffnen" oder so

 hast du irgendwelche brenntools auf dem `PC?


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (23. November 2009)

Benutzt GTR 1 auch Starforce? Zumindest bei GTL ist das so und die alte Version von der CD ist nicht mit Win7 (und Vista) kompatibel. Schaue mal bei Starforce vorbei ob ein manuelles Update funktioniert.


----------



## PcGames-User-1542 (22. Februar 2010)

wie funktioniert installiert man das manuell (Version 5.5) ?


----------

